# We have our winter coats half off now! =D



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know about everyone else but, Texas has had basically no winter! lol. It gets about as cold as 50 degrees at night, of course when were all sleeping and then up in the 70's during the day. I'm not complaining though, its been gorgeous weather! But poor little Lex hasn't really been able to wear his super warm stuff. But since Spring is coming were putting all our winter coats on sale at Spoiled One.

Jean Jacket
Snow Parka 5 different colors
Windbreaker

Just email me to ask if a size you want is available, and color too. The shipping price is only $1.00. This is United States and Over Seas. Cause I know the majority of people on here are from United Kingdom....hehe. So I went ahead and kept the shipping the same too.

Were going to have this sale for a few more weeks then were packing them up and saving them for next year.

Thanks guys for supporting me! My mother and I are having way to much fun with the business. 

  

Hugs and kisses from Tiffany and Lex!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

thats really good prices!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Do you have any sweaters? I couldn't find them on the website.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Great stuff! I need XXS though. But I will buy from you when she gets bigger!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are some good prices!! :wink:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

azusaheart said:


> Do you have any sweaters? I couldn't find them on the website.



I'm sorry I'm out of sweaters completely. I had made some and they sold the quickest.


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you Ship to Norway?


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Do you have any xs in those coats? I can't find anything around here for Chuwee because he is so small.


----------

